# Flyer 310



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a Flyer 310 engine. The tender is the Pennsylvania tender and is set up for a S.I.T., but there is nothing in it.
Did it ever have a smoke unit, or was the SIT tender used on purpose?

Thanks,


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Based on the tender having Pennsylvania on it rather than AFL, you have a 1946 310 engine. The 310 did not have smoke or Choo Choo, those were in the 312. The tender frame and shell were the same for both.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What Tom said....


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Doofus me thought it was supposed to have a smoke unit because of the tender. I got into it and it needs a pair of brush holders and new slotted brushes. The previous owner put in shouldered brushes and the left brush was actually in two smaller pieces stacked on top of one another. Needless to say it wouldn't run like that. Figure I'll service the e-unit and give it a good once over.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get brush holders for this? Portlines doesn't have any that I can find. I need at least one brush holder. Also has a weird looking jack panel on the back and the sockets have detached from the panel.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A replacement two pin jack panel for the 310 (and similar SIT engines) is SKU 04695. A replacement Bakelite lever spring brush bracket with the bearing is SKU 04471.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A 310 did not come with a smoke unit. No smoke or choo choo.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that the brush bracket is ok, what I really need is a pair of the metal brush holders that go inside the bracket. And maybe some springs for future needs. Does anyone know where I can get those metal brush holders that are inside the bracket?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I think that the brush bracket is ok, what I really need is a pair of the metal brush holders that go inside the bracket. And maybe some springs for future needs. Does anyone know where I can get those metal brush holders that are inside the bracket?


Let me look...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I think that the brush bracket is ok, what I really need is a pair of the metal brush holders that go inside the bracket. And maybe some springs for future needs. Does anyone know where I can get those metal brush holders that are inside the bracket?


I have everything you need. If I may suggest, I would JB Weld the brush tubes in place. I've had a loose set before and the JB fixed it permanently.. I also have 2 new brush springs.What's it worth to you.??? Send me your address so I can mail them out when we have a price.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Sent you a PM


ok


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

So I got the 310 back together, and cannot get it to run. The armature gets hot and acts like its getting power, but nothing happens. The armature may move a millimeter or so, but thats all. It's the same with the siderods off. The e-unit is cycling like it should and the fingers make good contact. The armature reads about 1.8 ohms of resistance between each section.

Any ideas?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> So I got the 310 back together, and cannot get it to run. The armature gets hot and acts like its getting power, but nothing happens. The armature may move a millimeter or so, but thats all. It's the same with the siderods off. The e-unit is cycling like it should and the fingers make good contact. The armature reads about 1.8 ohms of resistance between each section.
> 
> Any ideas?


Check your wiring...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Listen to flyernut. He knows.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds like the field and armature are in parallel rather than in series. Is the field also hot? Check all the wiring as Flyernut said.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

So I went over the engine again and the wiring was correct. The e-unit was the culprit. Both finger boards were worn just enough to prevent the fingers from contacting the drum in the correct spots, and the sides of the drum were worn just enough to have too much lateral movement. This combined with fingers that had loose rivets and did not want to stay straight caused all kinds of problems. So a new pair of finger boards and a different drum seem to have solved it. I also replaced a couple of older wires that I thought were ok but probably were not.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

So it is running correctly? Good job. Each problem is a learning lesson.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

It's running well now. Ordering a new jack panel and a few more parts to replace what I used.


----------

